# feeding red bellies shrimp



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

I have 3, 3 inch red bellies. I'm going to start feeding them raw shrimp. How much should I feed them? How big should the peices be? Should I let them thaw? Should I peel them? If you feed your piranhas shrimp, how do you do it?


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I fed mine frozen brine shrimp, I'd brake off a peice and throw it in the tank, and shut the filters off.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

if your talking regular shrimp make sure tehere are no addictives added to them and rinse tehm off first ... put in a piece about the size of waht they normally eat. also i would take of the shell part as they will not normally eat it unless along wih the other stuff it comes into play with its bites... another thing would be to famish the P's for about a day or 2 before introducing them to this new food...this way they will be glady willing to try it out good luck


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

yes, you got to shell them or you will find they will leave the shell floating in the tank.


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

How do you do it? Use a shrimp fork of course! :laughlong:


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Leave the shell on, because it brings out there color better. Just get some raw shrimp and take the "tail" off. then drop it in.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I heard that too, but they usially wont eat the shell, they find some way around it and it gets left behind.


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I use salad shrimp. They are cheap and small bite size peices.

-Kevin-


----------

